# Heartbreaking... Eye for an eye.



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Followed this for many months heartbreaking in every way.

If I had my way I would string them up myself.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-de ... e-21875816


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I must agree, what ever sentence they get, it will not be enough. [smiley=furious3.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jamman said:


> If I had my way I would string them up myself.


I'll help you!

Makes me feel sick


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Me and the Mrs were talking about this before  What a shocking waste of life!!! How could any Human being do something like this?? Beyond belief


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

And all to score points and get a bigger house? Pure evil in anyone's book James, a very sad day indeed


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Life should mean life.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

And the liberal do gooders defend ass holes like these....sure capital punishment is tough, but you can put controls in place so that only the really evil pay the price


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > If I had my way I would string them up myself.
> ...


I'd help too.

Time for a hanging maybe? I know thats not a civilised response, but this sort of thing destroys my civility.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's hard to imagine the thought processes that were behind this story - how these individuals could be so selfish in motivation and unbelievably stupid in their actions, showing such complete lack of care and later lack of remorse for the death of the innocent children in their charge, chosing instead to degenerate into blaming each other like it was a petty dispute. Complete lack of humanty. No moral compass the judge said.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

They just showed a video on sky news two weeks after his kids died of him at karaoke in a pork pie hat and sunglasses singing away :?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

CWM3 said:


> And the liberal do gooders defend ass holes like these....sure capital punishment is tough, but you can put controls in place so that only the really evil pay the price


who, when, where, :roll: ,, were these " liberal do gooders " defending them !!!,,, enlighten me please 
" ass holes like these ",, what,, when , where has anybody ever been convicted, charged or even suspected of similar behavour ??


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

roddy said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > And the liberal do gooders defend ass holes like these....sure capital punishment is tough, but you can put controls in place so that only the really evil pay the price
> ...


Sssssshhhh you'll spoil the e lynching with logic.


----------

